# cooking fish without frying?



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

So I am borderline diabetic and my doctor says to try and stay away from carbs. So I am looking for a couple of good recipes on how to prepare fish like specs that are "soft" in nature and are just traditionally fried. I bake and grill fish like reds but they tend to hold together better but trout don't. How do you guys cook them without frying?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Try a search. Been some past threads on this.. I may fry once every other blue moon. I have several recipes posted. Some may be a bit over the top for some. Simple is not in my repertoire... Enhancing the taste of the feech and the buds is ..

Also look up Steaming, Poaching, Parchment Paper ( Papillote ) Use fresh ingredients and skip the cans and processed sheet. Make you owns... 

Here is a quickee

Grate some Orange zest and lightly put on filets 

Heat pan to med high. 
add OO sear feech filets ( about 2 mins ) 

Turn over and squirt some fresh Orange juice from an orange and cook another few mins


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Season it like Dave said with fresh ingredients wrap the fillet in Saran wrap and place it in the freezer. When you're ready to cook it take it out of the freezer and cook it in the micro wave for 4 minutes . Uncooked fish doesn't put off the smell of reheated fish.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

broil.............lemon , garlic , butter or olive oil

or in foil on the grill w some onion

fish tacos

follow the snapper veracruz recipe

all covered on her w the search function

the key to soft fleshed fish is to only flip it once.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Since my G ma is Diabetic, I have thought I would offer you a some recipes of doing the right thing.. Just you ... pm me your email and you will be set.


----------



## mark9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> broil.............lemon , garlic , butter or olive oil.


X2

That's the only way I used to cook them. It's hard to beat the garlic lemon butter combo under the broiler with or without a light dusting of bread crumbs or Parmesan.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

foil packs all daylong. do in indivual peices, just a little oil on the foil and place peice of fish there, add onions, peppers, seasonings etc etc. what ever you want. and bake for about 20 minutes about 350. the possibilties are endless, serve with rice. mmmmm


----------



## riverguy (Jan 17, 2011)

*bay fisherman*

Try Pan Broiling

Dredge your fish filets in beaten egg whites then salt and pepper each side. Put 1 tbsp. oil in a skillet on medium high heat. Put filets in hot skillet and brown each side. You can also use seasoned salt of your choice instead of salt.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

disregard Paul Marx...nothing should be cooked in the microwave..NOTHING!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Blackening?


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

fattrout said:


> disregard Paul Marx...nothing should be cooked in the microwave..NOTHING!


Try it , you will be very suprised . i'm not talking about reheating .


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> Here is a quickee
> 
> Grate some Orange zest and lightly put on filets
> 
> ...


We do this a lot in my house with all kinds of filets.
Just heat up some EVOO (extra virg olive oil) in a pan, burner on med-high, and sear them for a couple minutes each side. Turns out excellent and it's dang near fool-proof as long as you don't over cook them.

You can dust on whatever seasoning you want to season them to your liking. We use lemon pepper sometimes, sage, thyme, whatever you're in the mood for. We will also usually lightly dust it with flour before putting in the pan. I've avoided fried foods in our house for years. It's just not a healthy option.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, I may just have to go ( Cooking without frying ) on ya's ... OP has not replied. Wonder if they are interested in their thread ? // 

Post 8 at lunch time for the OP.. Other Peeps.. ....


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Pan sauteed with EVOO or pecan oil, just enough to almost cover the pan, season and roll in italian bread crumbs. Just as good a s deep fried


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I pretty much never fry. Cooking preferences are Saute, Grill, Bake, Poach , Blacken , Steam, Fire Pit, Denaturation ( with Citrus Juices ) Papillote, Smoked, Soups, Stews.. 

Use a Spay Canola Oil or OO for the pan 

They are countless ways with all the types of cooking. Its a personal preference along with ones Health Concerns. For the most part use natural ingredients, Avoid the cans, frozen processed easy preps.. 
Here are some varieties of cooking without Frying.. 

Redfeech Halfshell Habanero Lemon Rosemary Sauce ( Fav ) 

Lemon Caper Cilantro Trout

Stuffed Asparagus Flounda 

REd Snappa With a Mango Habanero Sauce

Trout La Orange

Blue Corn Meal Crusted Trout Roasted Poblano Vinaigrette ( Fav )

Lemon Thyme Trout

Cracker Cod

DAm its torture with these food threads before lunch.. That looks and I assure you great tasting dishes about. All of these are googlable ..lol


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

LETS EAT !!! I like to grill mine in a foil boat--when flip once poke holes in the boat shut the grill and let the charcoal do its job


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Captain Dave that all looks good. Mmmm


----------



## huntnfishtex (Jun 15, 2010)

Joe Fish said:


> Captain Dave that all looks good. Mmmm


 x2


----------

